# Need help identifying these bowls!



## popoloppan (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys!

I basically registered here just to ask this one question, which I really hope you can help me with! I've been following this baking show on Youtube, and I just love the three blue and white mixing bowls she's using, but I don't know where to find them:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QyiFyI-QMo&list=UUjwmbv6NE4mOh8Z8VhPUx1Q&index=17 

What brand are these bowls and where can I buy them?

Thanks guys!! :thankyou333:


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure were they are from, but they look like my collapsible strainer. Can't find a name on it either. Maybe you should ask in the comments section.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 18, 2013)

popoloppan said:


> What brand are these bowls and where can I buy them?



Looks like these to me: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014JUN44/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 18, 2013)

That is funny, I think I paid less for my colander at a brick and mortar store. Which I would say is them.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know but I am a big fan of that nerdy girl!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 19, 2013)

maybe pampered chef bowl http://www.pamperedchef.com/images/product/resized/2792_product.jpg


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 on the nerdy girl


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 19, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> I don't know but I am a big fan of that nerdy girl!!!



+1


----------



## mano (Mar 19, 2013)

Take a cold shower guys. She's somebody's daughter.


----------



## rdpx (Mar 19, 2013)

Are you telling me that there isn't a www.kitchenbowlforums.com website?

:rofl2:


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 19, 2013)

mano said:


> Take a cold shower guys. She's somebody's daughter.



Umm....aren't they all? LOL


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 19, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Umm....aren't they all? LOL



I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyhow....Rosanna is an actress and Scream Queen contestant, so I'd guess she knows her way around the block. ;-)


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 21, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> I don't know but I am a big fan of that nerdy girl!!!


only if you could keep her from talking


----------

